# Y'all seem pretty excited about the Dragon



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And deservedly so, he's a fine point guard. You guys have watched him more than I have obviously, so I'm curious. What's the ceiling for the guy? What will he bring to the table next season?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

its a mixed bag for me.

I hate the fact that we shouldn't have to be paying him even as much as we are. But we have to because our front office made a poor decision in trading him for really no reason. I am pleased he is coming back because he showed flashes here of being capable of what he did last year given starters minutes. Probably the best thing I like about him is that he was never reluctant to get into it on defense. It was a breath of fresh air when Nash hit the bench, and I'm looking forward to it this season.

I think its perfectly reasonable to expect him to put up numbers in the ballpark of what he did last year as a starter with Houston. We will have to see since teams will now have a good amount of tape to watch of him from last season, but I see no reason why he wouldn't succeed, especially with him returning to a familiar system with Scola joining him.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

What I'm expecting out of him(either this year or in the future):
-Good defender with quick hands. Willingness to actually compete on defense.
-Solid shooter who can get hot and make a run. But more of a driving PG.
-Good vision. He isn't on the level of Nash but he is a good passer. Sometimes his decisions are questionable but moreso a youth problem then a talent problem.
-Athletic. We finally have a PG that can play at the rim. Which is nice. Everyone remembers that poster from Derrick Rose on Dragic. What I LIKED about that was the fact that he went for it. Takes balls.

Hopefully he can keep it up after getting paid. Looks like Lopez won't be around this time(him and Dragic were close during their time together). But Scola and Gortat should give him solid options on the P&R and in the post.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Never really understood why the Suns traded Dragic and a first for Brooks. That was foolish, and a steal for the Rockets.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Because our front office is idiotic. They thought trading the explosive PG who killed the Spurs in the Playoffs for an overrated, undersized chucker who plays no defense and can't pass the ball was a great idea. 

Why would we want a PG who can pass, shoot, defend, is athletic, good size and a good kid to take over for Nash? That would just be stupid.. TRADE HIM and while we are at it ADD a first round pick too!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He was exceptional for the Rockets over the final 2 months of the season.

January:
15.0 ppg
3.4 rpg
7.4 apg
1.8 spg
33.3 mpg
49.7% fg
41.0% 3fg
86.0% ft

February:
18.9 ppg
3.5 rpg
7.7 apg
1.8 spg
36.4 mpg
46.4% fg
32.9% 3fg
84.2% ft

I think somewhere in the middle is where the truth lies. So for Goran in Phoenix, i'm gonna go with:

17.5 ppg
3.6 rpg
7.8 apg
1.9 spg
36.6 mpg
47% fg
37% 3fg
85% ft

Or something along those lines. He's a quality young player. It feels like he has been around for a while, but he's only 25. 

Hopefully him and Beas can get some good chemistry together.


----------

